# Kindle 2 and Facebook



## vickikayak (Nov 21, 2008)

Is anyone else having difficulty staying logged in to Facebook's mobile site?  I've used it on both my old K1 and now on the K2 with no problems.  Sunday night it worked fine.  Then when I tried the site Monday night, I logged in, could see my home page, and then when I clicked a link, I was booted back to the login screen.  I've tried clearing cookies, clearing the cache, restarting....  I emailed customer service, but got a standard canned "the browser is experimental" response.  I don't use the site often on the Kindle...mostly just if I'm in an airport, but it's puzzling why it suddenly stopped working.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I know facebook is upgrading or something. I keep seeing comments about it, but I don't see a difference. Perhaps their changes are the problem? I'd ask the facebook folks


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The Fb changes just came through about 30 minutes ago.  This may be why there were problems logging on.


----------



## vickikayak (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  I did contact FB after finding that repeated logins were a known issue.  I got back an email that appeared to be more than just a canned response on Tuesday, but the problem persisted.  I just noticed the new FB changes on my computer, too, so I'm about to give it a try on the K2....but darn...no....it kicks me back out again just like before.


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

I think FB is going through a lot of changes right now and that is messing with the login's.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had issues logging into FB from my K2 over the past several days also.  It's spotty, at best!!  I wrote it off to all the changes they are doing to FB over the last week.  I suspect it will get better next week.


----------



## vickikayak (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...it's encouraging to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

vickikayak said:


> Thanks for the replies...it's encouraging to know I'm not alone.


I seemed to be having issues in March. Should be fixed now though.


----------

